# NREMT Study Tips



## Walker Barrow (Mar 27, 2016)

I know this question has been asked a million times, but I'm taking the NREMT soon and I wanted to know what helped you all pass? I have a few ways of studying on my own, but I just wanted to see what other people have done. I hate test-taking and I know I'm going to be freaking out the day of, so I just want to go in knowing my stuff and be as confidant as possible. Thank you for your time!

       -Walker


----------



## Old Tracker (Mar 27, 2016)

My course was mostly online with JBLearning.  As part of the web course they have practice tests. I took the practice tests, when I missed something, I would get a notebook and write down the question and their explanation of why my answer was wrong and thereby showing the right answer.  I would also take their practice final, no explanations for those questions, but all were already in the practice tests.

I also watched the Youtube series of questions on the NREMT for medical and trauma. The questions were scary easy, but they still offered insight and practice as well as explanations on the answers.

Hope that helps at least a little.


----------



## Gurby (Mar 27, 2016)

Buy this, do every practice question they have:   http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9781284075243/


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 28, 2016)

And coupon code JBALL2 gets you a discount.


----------



## heavenjoans7 (Mar 28, 2016)

I studied from my orange textbook, emtprep.com and the DOT EMT Curriculum which is free online. Just google it and download it. It is awesome, it helped me a lot and make sure you have a good grip on everything like splinting fractures etc. because I failed the 1st time because I thought I knew my material when I hadn't studied in depth.


----------



## Walker Barrow (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you guys for your input. I will be sure to follow up. Thank you again for your time!


----------

